# Flounder finding game!!!!!



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

Just for fun try and find the flounder in the pics and there is a bonus redfish we were able to follow in the lights. another great night on the water with friends.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Cool pics, both flounder are in the center.... What do i win?


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

A nice :thumbup:!!!!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

The flounder and redfish were easy for me to spot.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

First photo also has a blue crab (upper left) just above the heron tracks.


BT


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

There is a crab in top left!!!! good eyes. I just wish we would have found some more to get pictures of but maybe next time


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Cool Pictures


----------



## WoLvErInEfan (Dec 16, 2011)

*Show off*

Wow! good eyes on the blue crab!


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

The crab was the first thing I noticed, nice pictures


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

The crab was the first I saw. LOl Then the flounder. Great pictures..


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I guess my eyes are more trained to see crabs. I grew up softshelling and hardley ever went gigging.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

So did you stick em?


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!
And no we let them go and watched a guy following us stab both of them they were legal fish but a little to close to 12" for me.....


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

that was probably me. A 12 incher will eat.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

Fish Assassin said:


> that was probably me. A 12 incher will eat.:thumbsup:


don't bother me if you kill that fish I just like mine a little bigger for the fryer!!!!! :yes:


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Really cool pics,


----------

